# Son Coming to Visit



## Bobw235 (Aug 12, 2017)

Next week should be interesting. Our only child will be coming home to visit us for a week, en route from Toronto where he's been attending a business conference. This will be his first trip home in eight years, given his limited finances and the pressures of two children at home. He had to ask us for the funds to fly from Toronto to Boston, an indication of just how tight money is for him as the sole provider of the family.

It will likely be his last time to see the home where he grew up since we're selling the house next year.

We're glad that his visit will coincide with the celebration of our 40th wedding anniversary. 

I think what I'm most looking forward to as he visits is a chance to have some meaningful talks with him about some important issues concerning family, our grandchildren, the infrequent contact he has with us, finances, etc. One day I'll drive him up to see my father in NH. That will give us some extended time in the car where we can talk. Hope it goes well.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 12, 2017)

Have a wonderful visit.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 12, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Have a wonderful visit.



Thanks Debbie. I'm looking forward to it, even though we have some serious things to discuss. Wish he'd come over with one of the grandkids, but his wife has made it clear he's never doing that. Long, painful story there.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2017)

I hope the visit goes well. I hope you both show each other love and affection and have a good time!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2017)

So glad you're able to visit with him Bob, I know you have some serious things to discuss and I hope your talks with him are productive and can bring some comfort to the both of you...wishing you both (and your grandchildren) the best.


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2017)

Hope you have a good visit, Bob.  Sorry about the "long painful story".....I'm sure there are a lot of us here that could sympathize with you on that.  

I feel for you about not being able to see the grandchildren.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 12, 2017)

Have a wonderful visit and I hope you can straighten out some important family issues.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I think what I want to get across to him is that his mother and I don't feel like he'd "be there" for us in a time of need. We also feel like he doesn't do as much as we'd like to keep us connected with the grandchildren. He's not one to pick up the phone and call us for no reason, thus the calls we do have with him are in conjunction with those where we speak to the kids. It's little things like not sending his mother a card on Mother's Day, or expressing appreciation for gifts. They're all solvable issues, but just need some time to talk which we just don't get with him over in the UK.

Looking forward to the visit. Stocked up on Ben & Jerry's ice cream (it's too expensive for him over there) and favorite foods of his. I'm sure it will be a good time.

It will also give me a chance to talk finances with him and see how things are at home since his wife cut off contact with us last year.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 12, 2017)

Sending a card on Mother's day or calling our parents just to say "Hello" cannot be such a financial burden to any of us....
Little gestures that show that we care....
Have a wonderful visit, Bob.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2017)

Wishing you a loving and positive visit Bob.


----------

